# Video of my shoot with Olderbrother



## DanOstergren (Nov 11, 2014)

So for this lookbook we had a videographer on set, and I didn't get to see the video until now. It's pretty cool, so I thought I'd share it.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 11, 2014)

Cool! I love things like that.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2014)

Neat!


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 11, 2014)

Definitely cool!!!


----------



## runnah (Nov 11, 2014)

Which one is your brother?

Ha I am such a kidder. Seemed very surreal.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 12, 2014)

oh... no..... flashbacks....

I'll never, ever forget that guy and his feet.... 

it hurts....

ever!


----------



## Forkie (Nov 12, 2014)

That was really great!


----------



## Granddad (Nov 12, 2014)

*Scratching my head* I must be missing something. Nice videography of some handsome young people - but what is it all about?


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 12, 2014)

Granddad said:


> *Scratching my head* I must be missing something. Nice videography of some handsome young people - but what is it all about?


I'm confused as to why you're confused. The title of the thread should explain it; I was the photographer for this shoot for the clothing brand OLDERBROTHER, which was also being recorded, and that video is the recording. The concept was "Charades".


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 12, 2014)

Your explanation really cleared it up for me too. I was thinking an older Family member. Duh! I have never heard of the clothing brand. Now it looks pretty cool.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 13, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> Your explanation really cleared it up for me too. I was thinking an older Family member. Duh! I have never heard of the clothing brand. Now it looks pretty cool.


Ah. I figured the "Spring/Summer 2015 Lookbook" part might have given that away.


----------



## Granddad (Nov 13, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... All is now clear. I had to look up *Lookbook* on Google. I had assumed you were doing a shoot for your older sibling and was looking for a family resemblance. Sorry Dan, my days of having any interest in fashion trends ended in about 1980 so I was totally clueless.
  

*Throws a high 5 at Rick50*


----------



## runnah (Nov 13, 2014)

You have to forgive most of us @DanOstergren. While you are at the bleeding edge of whats hip, the rest of us still wear jorts and white New Balances with zero irony.


----------



## Granddad (Nov 13, 2014)

@runnah. Jorts? Those are a bit modern, when it comes to shorts this is more my style:






(Inspector Me, Royal Hong Kong Police, 1975 - getting my knees brown.)
(With apologies for a scan of a photocopy of a pretty poor photo)


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 13, 2014)

Granddad said:


> @runnah. Jorts? Those are a bit modern, when it comes to shorts this is more my style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ironic thing is that I would so wear that.

Also, would you mind if I replicate this photo?


----------



## Granddad (Nov 14, 2014)

Replicate it in what way, Dan? Curious.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 14, 2014)

Granddad said:


> Replicate it in what way, Dan? Curious.


Styling, pose, and similar looking location.


----------



## Granddad (Nov 14, 2014)

Of course! I'd take it as an honour. 

... Unless you plan to use it in a seminar on how NOT to take photos!


----------

